# Why is my dog peeing on all my rugs?



## Kayla125

I hope this is the right place to post, but I have a dog that keeps peeing on my rugs. My living room area rug, the bathroom rug, and the kitchen rug. She even goes into my roomates room if he leaves the door open and pees on his floor. She has full access to outside 24/7. She does pee outside, I have seen her so it is not an issue of whether she can go outside or not. I am tired of washing all my rugs and mats just to have her pee on them again. I never see her doing it either but when I go to the bathroom or kitchen I notice the spot.


----------



## Roloni

Rugs are very absobant.
When a dog chooses a place to urinate , they usually choose an absorbant surface.

Urinating on a hard surface would allow the urine to pool up and get on the rear paws.


----------



## intent2smile

When you wash the rugs are you using an enzymatic cleaner? I love Natures Miracle. If you are not using an ezymatic cleaner she will still smell the spots on the rugs and do it again.


----------



## Kayla125

I will have to get some of that cleaner. I don't know why she is going to the bathroom in the house. Is this kind of like a marking her territory kind of thing? When she goes outside it is usually where another one of the dogs went to the bathroom at.


----------



## Roloni

Kayla125;1225067 I don't know why she is going to the bathroom in the house. Is this kind of like a marking her territory kind of thing? .[/QUOTE said:


> No... its because they like to urinate on absorbant surfaces....


----------



## aiw

Unfortunately dogs don't automatically prefer going outside to inside. Take a look at the sticky about housetraining. The key is supervision. We are in the process of housetraining our dog, its frustrating but tying him to us works the best and he's crated when we can't be around. You just have to prevent accidents from happening until he has enough association with only going outside.


----------



## Willowy

I've noticed that a lot of people who have dog doors donn't actually potty train their dogs, just assuming that because the dog has access to the outdoors, everything will come naturally. And sometimes it does, often enough to give them unrealistic expectations. But usually not.


----------



## CptJack

Willowy said:


> I've noticed that a lot of people who have dog doors donn't actually potty train their dogs, just assuming that because the dog has access to the outdoors, everything will come naturally. And sometimes it does, often enough to give them unrealistic expectations. But usually not.


I've noticed this, too. Also people with fenced in yards tend to put the dog outside, wait ten minutes and let them in, assuming that they'll have gone. We have the fenced in yard, and leave our backdoor standing open for about 6 months of the year (for the dogs), but when it comes to potty training, the dog needs to be escorted out, watched and praised for going. Inside they need to be supervised. It's a heck of a lot easier than having to leash up and go for a walk, I grant you, but easy outdoor access doesn't get you out of housebreaking.


----------



## Hambonez

Was she previously housebroken and reliably going outside every time she had to go? If so, I'd say it's time for a trip to the vet to check for a UTI. 

If she has never been housebroken and has just always gone in the house, then I think you need to go back to square one with the housebreaking, making sure you clean everything she's ever peed on really well with enzymatic cleaner. If she was housebroken and the vet says there's no medical reason for her to be going inside, then probably need to start from the beginning with housebreaking again as well.


----------



## Minka

Is there a new dog in the house? Or any other changes? Sometimes stress can cause urination in the wrong places.


----------



## Kayla125

Thanks for the other responses, I guess I should of mentioned that she is house broken. She is 2 and a half years old, I have had her since she was 4 months old. I have 3 other dogs but have had them since before I got her. She just recently in about the past month started doing this.


----------



## Hambonez

Time for a vet visit!


----------



## titiaamor

It could be a UTI. Get thee to the vet.



Kayla125 said:


> Thanks for the other responses, I guess I should of mentioned that she is house broken. She is 2 and a half years old, I have had her since she was 4 months old. I have 3 other dogs but have had them since before I got her. She just recently in about the past month started doing this.


----------



## doxiemommy

Yes, anytime there is a change like that, it's a good idea to see the vet, to rule out anything medical, like a UTI. 
Also, if you have many any changes to your routine or to hers it can cause setbacks in potty training. And, changes to your environment can cause problems as well, whether you get new furniture, or just rearrange old furniture. Dogs get very used to the way things are, new furniture smells different, and can cause a dog to put their "scent" around the new smelling furniture. Moving existing furniture can give her access to different parts of the room. So, if you move the sofa, for instance, you may uncover parts of the carpet that are more "fresh" and she wants to put her scent there too.


----------



## InkedMarie

She's peeing because she can. Make sure she has no uti going on; if she checks out fine, you need to go back to housebreaking 101. She can't pee on rugs if she is tethered to you or secured in a crate when you can't watch her.


----------



## Nancy74

We had problems with our dog also. He used to pee or poop inside of our house all the time when left alone. Both my husband and I work a lot and had no time to take our Pringles to dog training classes. We asked one friend who works in foster care (he is always surrounded by dogs) what we should do. He has recommended me this http://bit.ly/1Tm6XWg online dog trainer. . It's cheap but it delivered the needed result, we are not ashamed to invite some guests over anymore


----------

